# impala restoration price$



## antbo

anybody got an idea of how much it would cost to restore an 62'-64' impala. maybe just so it looks respectable and driveable but not quite complete. i really want to get one but i dont know where to start. can someone give me advise?


----------



## Jeff

Depends on the cars condition, how far you want to go with it, how much you want to spend...

Get an idea of what you're wanting to do. 

Make a list of parts you'll need.

Get organized in these respects.

I'm figuring $20-30,000 for mine, but I'm going for a show car. 

Do you want a nut & bolt points car? A clean street cat? Full show car?

There's a lot of people that can help you on here.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Jeff


----------



## antbo

i just wanted a street cruiser. i was thinking to buy one the looks resonabe that someone already started, like the exterior just had a new paint job and the car runs with ok interior. basically one that i probably just take over and finish. i was looking at one that has new paint and that runs. thats all the info i really have. but maybe someone could tell me the major things to look at when i go out to see one before i purchase.


----------



## socapots

i'm at around 11 grand.. and it's still a shitbox... i'm not going show.. just a nice cruzer.. nothin crazy.. but it aint cheap.
i'd say if all u want is a cruzer.. look for one that needs minimal to be streatable then go from there.
layta


----------



## antbo

ok. but what are the most important things to look for on the body externally or internally, i mean will body replacement parts be expensive? how bout a new engine?


----------



## fremontkillacali

Try and get one with no rust!If the car has a couple dings here and there those can be fixed easily.A new motor is going to cost around $1000 just for the block then u have to buy all the parts like manifold,carb,water pump etc...probly lookin around $2000 for a new motor plus labor charges.Interior you can always have redone so i wouldnt worry about that.Just make sure the floors arent rotted through.If your just lookin for a car just to cruise on the weekends just make sure its runs good,no rust on the body and if there is then u will have to have that fixed and its not going to be cheap depending on how bad it is.Just try and find one with a good body.Get under the car and see if the frame is rusted up to.Check the trunk pans also.I have a 63 impala and have spent already lots of money.My interior has been redone.Motor is all chromed out.Firewall and inner fenders wells and radiator support are all painted candy brandy wine.The motor is brand new rebuilt.Where just finishing up the body work,should be done in about to weeks.Then it will be ready for paint.Im thinkin of sellin mine if ur interested we can talk.Your going to be spending over $10k easily for a nice street car.


----------



## antbo

yeah, that gave me a good idea. you got any pics of your car?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

One of the most important things is not to rush into buying one. Do your homework. Remember the older the Impala the harder and more expensive the parts are to find. I am restoring a 61 and let me just say........I got ripped off. Because I bought the car of the internet without taking a look at it first (just pics). I made the mistake of trusting the guy. (Justin from Jacksonville, FL you will get yours I promise!:angry: ) From my experience Impala's 58-62 parts are the worst to track down. They don't really make anything aftermarket for those models and factory parts are pretty much worth there wait in gold. So those are some things to keep in mind. Good luck!!!


----------



## onelowfig

I would have to open my folder of recipts to give a price :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

if u want to know what to look for on the early impalas for rust.. 
check the rear quarters.. inside and out.. the front fenders just infront of the doors.. the floors and floorsupports.. most importantly the body mounts in the rear.. just behind the axel line.. u'll be able too see holes in the trunk if it's real bad.. those are the biggest spot.. 
as for what someone was sayin about motors.. it can be that much.. or it can be less. around here u can get a runnin 350 for 500 or so.. it won't be perfect but when it's out of the car it's not hard to fix oil leaks and the sort. i u want a brand new motor then the prices he was sayin are possible.
layta


----------

